# Bits for hunting



## pendlej (10 October 2017)

Hi, I have a 12 year old ex racehorse who has been out of racing for 6 years. He is brilliant in everything I have done with him - doesn't rear or buck. I have been hunting 4 times with him but each time I feel like I'm going to die &#128512; as he tanks off in his excitement. I have used a 3 ring gag with reins in 2nd ring - no brakes at all. Have tried reins on bottom ring but this just makes him put his head to the ground. I need a bit that he will listen to when hunting so that I can make him do a steady controlled canter with the ability to stop when I need to. He does have a sensitive mouth so would rather not try anything too strong just yet. Does anybody, who has a good knowledge of bits, have any suggestions?


----------



## spacefaer (10 October 2017)

We have big, strong horses so are well used to hunting in bits that aren't snaffles!

I would always bit up, and then have light hands. To me, I'd rather have a stronger bit, I don't have to use, than a "mild" bit, that I have to haul on.  Don't be afraid of allegedly strong bits - they are only as strong as you make them

To start with if he leans, I'd try a bit with a waterford mouthpiece. If he's putting his head down, then I would try a cheltenham gag. If it has leather cheeks, it will be slower acting than one with rope cheeks. If it has an eggbut mouthpiece, it will be slower acting than one with loose rings.

I would probably start with a cheltenham gag with leather cheeks - if you are worried about it being too strong, you can always put two reins on, but most people don't bother.

You will also find that if he's only been 4 times, then it's all fun and the cantering about is lots of fun. Keep taking him and he'll settle. 

ETA we'd all like a steady controlled canter with the ability to stop when we need to - it doesn't always happen like that though! As long as he stops when everybody else does, it's a good start!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (10 October 2017)

I have been hunting mine in a waterford universal, with a leather curb (aka. spur) strap on. I've found that this worked well control wise, but it was a little too small so was rubbing, so we're currently trying a cheltenham gag. I think both of those could be good options.


----------



## pendlej (10 October 2017)

Thank you guys. My friend has a Waterford gag so think I will try that first. If no luck will try Cheltenham. Spacecraft - he doesn't stop when everybody else stops - that is the problem. We almost passed the hunts master last time &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## pendlej (10 October 2017)

Sorry - spacefaer (predictive texting)


----------

